# Best way to get this made into a transfer



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never ordered transfers before. I normally do my own screen printing in my garage but this will be a 5 or 6 color job with a halftone and I think it's a bit out of my comfort zone. I need 250 shirts with this design. 

So I guess my question is how do I prepare this for transfers. I have the file vectorized but I don't know what to do about the halftone.

Please help


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Just send it to the printer of your choice. If it needs any additional work, they will let you know. God Bless.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There aren't many transfer companies that do halftones, one off the top of my head is Howard Sportswear.

KE Motographics is in your neck of the woods, I've never used them but it might be worth a call or email.
K E Motographics prints custom heat transfers using your artwork, as well as printing directly onto clothing. We can print either screenprinted heat transfers or color laser heat transfers. Give us a call or send an email to discuss which is best for


----------

